# Safety mod for DW745 table saw



## carpenteire2009 (19 Mar 2017)

I have my DW 745 table saw (site saw) just over a year now and while I am very pleased with it, the absence of a large "kill" switch/ emergency stop switch has always bothered me, especially given that the US version of the saw is equipped with this safety feauture. As it stood, the original safety switch was located well under the saw table and hard to locate, so I decided to do something about it. Now, I can't claim that my idea is an original one but one other version of this principle I have seen online involved drilling the original switch to provide a fixing- I didn't want to go down this route. My version is completely reversible- my lever/ switch is mounted to a small ply block, which in turn is screw fixed to a smaller ply block which is fixed to the underside of the saw table with an epoxy adhesive alone (Everbuild Rapid). It's simple, works well and cost very little.


----------



## Brian18741 (29 Apr 2017)

Very clever! Simple solution. That's my biggest gripe with this saw as well. Having to fumble around under the table to find the off switch always seemed a bit daft! Will be stealing this idea! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

